# Should 2 1/2 y/o twins have 2nd MMR early as measles spreading, is it safe?



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone,


My twins are 2 1/2 and had their first MMR in Feb 2010 (14 months old) but we are going on holiday in September to Majorca, I have read two articles in paper and magazines written by GP's and they have been saying Measles is on the rise (due to low French uptake)  and one Grandma wrote in saying grand daughter has had 1st Jab but not the 2nd and the GP said it was advisable to get 2nd Jab early and if NHS wouldn't do it to go privately.  


This un nerved me and more about this in Daily Mail today.  I 'phoned doc's and Nurse called me back, and after she did lots of reading from her computer (I assume) she was doing this whilst I waited on the phone, she said we could get it done early if we wanted, as must be at least 3 months between, but normally they do 2nd at around 3 y 4 months (my 2 go to pre school 1 morning a week, and will go 2 mornings after summer hols.


She said previously it was only 1 hab, but was changed to 2 after some cases occured after 1st jab (though potentially milder, but she wasn't clear on this) but that is what you think would happen, and so they introduced the 2nd jab. 1st can give approx 90% immunity, 2nd 99%.


I was very nervous about having the MMR done in the first place, so don't fancy them having it early, but feel a bit worried about what I have been reading and doc's opinions  


Have thought about asking my GP, but I think she will think I am neurotic  


Does anyone have any info to share?  



Kind regards


Wendy K


----------

